
Is Microsoft dead? Feh. - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/04/07/isMicrosoftDeadFeh.html
======
bootload
_'... Microsoft is not dead, because (come on get real) it's a company, and
companies aren't living, and they don't die ...'_ [0]

It's always good to read a collory argument. In this case Dave Winer.

Can't help think that Dave misses the point. MS is dead in the sense they are
no longer the dominant force in software technology. Especially true in the
eyes of the young consumer. Remember when MS was a consumer OS company instead
of just another supplier to (Big) Business.

I do like the idea of cycle of tech companies and appeals to the empiricist in
me.

Reference

[0] The Corporation, a film by Mark Achbar, Jennifer Abbot, Joel Baken, 2003,
" _'... Corporation lawyers gained rights through the US Supreme Court using
the 14th Amendment (set up to protect slaves) that gives them the rights of a
person ...'_ As for corporations not living, they do have the the rights of a
living person, distastefully garnered from rights assigned to liberate slaves.
PDF 34Kb"

<http://www.thecorporation.com/media/DVD_Chapters.pdf>

------
mattjaynes
At the end of the article:

 _"rant, swear, rant, swear...

PS: I could use some help with Apache htaccess files."_

Nice ;)

~~~
bootload
Yeah Daves a smart guy but he doesn't want to search, play or read the details
on mod_rewrite.

 _'... The great thing about mod_rewrite is it gives you all the
configurability and flexibility of Sendmail. The downside to mod_rewrite is
that it gives you all the configurability and flexibility of Sendmail ...'_
[0]

But then again i don't think I'd wish configuring this software on your worst
enemies.

Reference

[0] mod_rewrite, 'Module mod_rewrite URL Rewriting Engine'

<http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/mod_rewrite.html>

